# Car starter problem



## greggs_89 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, i 2003 toyota avalon, i have a AST car starter that came with my car when i bought it. It used to work well but recently when ever i start my car (with the remote), it starts up but sounds like the starter is still engaged. I believe that the car notices that the starter is still engaged and then turns off the car. It will do this 3 times everytime i try to start it from the remote. Turn on.. turn off, on, off, on off. 
Does anyone know why my starter is not disengaging once my car starts up??

Below are a few pictures of the starter. i cant seem to find anything on the starter on the internet. 

http://img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/9623/9623318baf48d027d7e5c1999ca4b57f6b43a06.jpg
http://img9.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/9623/962332780fbeee00794ecc138833f09617dbed7.jpg
http://img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/9623/96233219ae7a9269f413bcaa6724a61659356bb.jpg


----------



## Tarheel75 (May 23, 2011)

It sounds like the tach may have lost programming. There are several problems that cause the car to start and shut down but the way the starter grinds, it sounds like the alarm isn't telling itself to shut down after the tach voltage is sensed. If that's the case it should be a fairly simple matter to relearn the tach, the most difficult part would be to find an install manual for the model/make of starter system you have. You might be able to find it on the internet however.


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Would you be able to get a pic of the systems brain with that I could probably find you a programming guide.


----------



## Kyla122 (May 30, 2011)

You can damage a starter by continuous cranking because the starter heats up very rapidly. After cranking for a half minute, let it rest for a couple minutes to cool off a bit. If the engine doesn't turn over after a few tries, find the source of the problem. The starting system is probably not the culprit especially if problems start with a drastic drop in temperature. Check the car for ignition or fuel system faults.


----------

